# z3 bmw sub box in prgress



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

IMG]http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd98/mastercoogle/P1000837.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice tool boxes!!

Box is coming along well, too...  

Mark


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Nice tool boxes!!
> 
> Box is coming along well, too...
> 
> Mark


+1 Nice way to spend 20k 

Neat enclosure, what sub is going in there?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I think that gives me a headache just looking at it.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

I wonder it would sound with a sub that close to your ears.... still cool install. Would be quite a talking piece. From memory Z3's sit quite low, so with the top down, lots of people would see that...
Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Talk about in your face! 

Looks nice. I'm just not sure if I would like the sub that close to my head. Nice install though!


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Nice tool boxes!!
> 
> Box is coming along well, too...
> 
> Mark


thanks mark


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> I wonder it would sound with a sub that close to your ears.... still cool install. Would be quite a talking piece. From memory Z3's sit quite low, so with the top down, lots of people would see that...
> Please keep the pics coming!


thanks for the props. i played the box today befor it whent to paint and is sounded great i was a little conserned myself


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

cheesehead said:


> Talk about in your face!
> 
> Looks nice. I'm just not sure if I would like the sub that close to my head. Nice install though!


thank you


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks nice! I wish I could do glass work, it never works out. lol


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Looks nice! I wish I could do glass work, it never works out. lol


thanks Kenny


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

oooh, nice little touch with the BMW badge.


----------



## dvn (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful work  

Wish I knew of someone in the Seattle area who'd do similar work without breaking the bank.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice work on the sub install, where are you going to install the amp?


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> oooh, nice little touch with the BMW badge.


thank you


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

dvn said:


> Beautiful work
> 
> Wish I knew of someone in the Seattle area who'd do similar work without breaking the bank.


thank you


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

glidn said:


> Nice work on the sub install, where are you going to install the amp?


thanks you i has a 5 channel audison amp in the trunk nothing fancy .ill post pics if the box comes back from paint today.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

nice work and nice car! keep some earplugs in the glove box, just in case!


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: z3 bmw sub box in prgress finished pics*


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice!

Any pics of the amp install?

Mark


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Any pics of the amp install?
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark ................i didn't get any pics of amps it was just basic


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Mark


+1!!


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> +1!!


thank you


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Man, I'm very impressed. Very, very clean. Great build pics. Quality work. Two thumbs up!


----------



## JoelM (Nov 16, 2007)

Beautiful work! The paint looks flawless from what I can tell.


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

BlackSapphire said:


> Man, I'm very impressed. Very, very clean. Great build pics. Quality work. Two thumbs up!


thank you for the compliment means alot


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

JoelM said:


> Beautiful work! The paint looks flawless from what I can tell.


thank you props the paint looks even beter in person


----------



## iamthor (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful work! Do you have any pictures of the entire car with the box installed ? Just curious how the whole picture comes together with the added color.


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

iamthor said:


> Beautiful work! Do you have any pictures of the entire car with the box installed ? Just curious how the whole picture comes together with the added color.


thank you ................. i looked for some pic but i have no good ones ill get some a post em for ya


----------



## Texas Made (Jul 20, 2010)

the Z3 sub i ever seen


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What are you trying to say?


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome work on the sub, but what's with the brown leather in a red car?


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank u I apreciate it....... as for the leather its factory


----------



## Texas Made (Jul 20, 2010)

it is on point..the fit and finish is the best ..


----------

